# Look 585 - 595 - 586



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

I know there have some posts to compare these frames, but I would like some opinions from others on this forum. I currently have a 585 and 595. Now I have a chance to pick up a used 586. Is there enough difference in the 3 to justify picking up the 586? Should I pick up the 586 and sell one of the other frames? I absolutely love the 595 so that one would probably stay in the stable.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kees (Nov 26, 2007)

An other question for you.
I am cosidering an upgrade from 585 to 595 , what is the difference between these to bikes in riding quality stiffness roadfeel and other things.


----------



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

To me, the 595 is much stiffer and handles really well. I can really feel the bike go from the start with the 595 versus the 585. The 585 is great for longer rides as I have done most of my centuries on the 585. It depends what you are looking for. The 595 is a more aggressive, point it in the direction kind of bike. I really enjoy riding it. The 595 is still comfortable, but I would still choose the 585 for longer rides.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I just took my 1st ride on my new 586 today, I have not ridden the other look models but can tell you that it is a comfortable ride and a little less aggressive then my previous bikes (cervelo r3, bmc streetfire) For me I do not race crits and am more interested in longer rides and getting in better shape. The bike is very smooth, so far I love it its exactly what I am lookin for. From what I have read the 585 and 586 are similar of course without the ISP and a different headset


----------



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

Now I am thinking of selling the 585 to get the 586. Can anybody add to the benefit of the 586 over the 585? Or should I just wait for something new to come out and keep riding what I got?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Well pricing is out for the 09's so if the pricing doesn't scare you for the 09s and you really like the new colors then maybe wait, There are still 08's to be had for a great price so I think it really comes down to what color you want and how much you want to spend?


----------

